# Zaszyfrowanie partycji (nie /)

## matiit

chcę sobie stworzyć dodatkową partycję na ważne dane. Chcę je zaszyfrować.

I teraz pare pytań:

żeby je odszyfrowac potrzeba hasłą czy klucza?

jeśli klucza moge go zapisac np. na innej partycji tak aby go nikt nie znalazł, na karcie pamięci, na pendrivie itp tak?

jeśli tak to jak się go podaje? tzn, jest on podawany jako argument do mount czy jak?

da się zrobić tak żeby po włożeniu karty pamięci od razu się montowała ta partycja?

A może da się zaszyfrować tylko katalog (nawet lepsze wyjście)

jeśli partycję a nie katalog to dm-crypt czy truecrypt?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *matiit wrote:*   

> chcę sobie stworzyć dodatkową partycję na ważne dane. Chcę je zaszyfrować.
> 
> I teraz pare pytań:
> 
> żeby je odszyfrowac potrzeba hasłą czy klucza?
> ...

 

1: Różnie, zależy czym szyfrujesz, jak truecryptem to zawsze haslo + ew. klucz, hasło mozesz podawać z lini poleceń jawnie, wtedy masz tylko klucz.

2: tak, 

3: da się.

4: w TC możesz robić voluminum zaszyfrowane w pliku, np. 20megowy plik moje.dane.tc i trzymać go w home, montowac w  ~/wazne_dane i juz, masz zaszyfrowany tylko katalog.

----------

## matiit

Z tego http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Truecrypt widzę że muszę rekompilowac kernel. Czy to nadal jest aktualne?

Czy GNU PG sprawdziło by się w roli zasztfrowania ~100-200MB?

----------

## no4b

Ja polecam dm_crypt + pam_mount. Do szyfrowania katalogu potrzebne jest wsparcie dla czegoś takigo w filesystemie.

----------

## matiit

Ale dm_crypt to cała partycja tak?

----------

## nbvcxz

 *matiit wrote:*   

> da się zrobić tak żeby po włożeniu karty pamięci od razu się montowała ta partycja?

 

pięknie się da poprzez udev rules - czyli zobacz na katalog /etc/udev/rules.d i opisy:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev

----------

## no4b

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Ale dm_crypt to cała partycja tak?

 

Można też zaszyfrować plik, na którym robi się filesystem i potem go montuje.

----------

## canis_lupus

TC pod linuksem jest o tyle upierdliwy, że tzreba mieć uprawnienia roota żeby z niego skorzystać.  :Sad:  . Dla mnie odpada.

----------

## SlashBeast

Na_pewno? Jeżeli tak, można zrobić sobie skrypt i dopisać do sudores byś mógł go odpalać z sudo, TC nowy jest na fuse, nie jestem pewny czy wymaga roota do montowania zasobów.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## canis_lupus

Wymaga. Jak dopisze usera do sudo to będzie też mogł zamontować /boot'a. Tez mało fajne. Lepiej by zrobili jakby TC miał jakis wewnętrzy mechanizm montowania.

----------

## timor

Nie zgodzę się, korzystam z TC pod zwykłym userem. Nowa wersja nie potrzebuje root'a do działania.

----------

## canis_lupus

mam 5.1. Podczas montowania pliku jako woluminu: http://lupus.homelinux.com/~lupus/tc.jpg

Co jest grane?

----------

## timor

Pierwszy raz widzę takie okienko, może potrzebne Ci: Userspace I/O drivers?

----------

## canis_lupus

Gdzie tego szukać? W jajku nie znalazłem...

----------

## timor

```
Device Drivers  ---> Userspace I/O  ---> Userspace I/O  ---> <M> Userspace I/O drivers
```

----------

## canis_lupus

a tymczasem, nawet po wpisaniu w okienko hasła, dostaje komunikat:

```
Filed to obtain administrator privileges:

Sorry, user lupus is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/truecrypt --core-cervices' as roon on HOST
```

 *timor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  ---> Userspace I/O  ---> Userspace I/O  ---> <M> Userspace I/O drivers
> ```
> ...

 

Nie mam nic takiego. Jajko to 2.6.22

----------

## timor

Może spróbuj w sudoers: 

```
%truecrypt ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/truecrypt
```

Jeżeli z truecrypta korzystasz na desktopie to tak będzie chyba najwygodniej. Grupę truecrypt będziesz musiał zrobić z palca i się dodać, albo wrzucić takie coś tylko dla swojego usera.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ok, teraz działa, ale truecrypt jest uzywany z prawami roota, co_raczej mi sie nie podoba. da sie cos zrobić aby można go bylo uzywać z poziomu zwyklego usera?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## timor

Trzeba bo coś więcej pogooglać.

----------

## znal

U mnie TC działa na zwykłym użytkowniku.

Tylko samo montowanie mam poprzez sudo, ale to chyba jest do obejścia.

Wpis w fstab:

```
/dev/mapper/truecrypt0   /mnt/tc         auto            rw,users,noauto,umask=000 0 0
```

montuję go takimi komendami:

```
truecrypt /zaszyfrowany_dysk

sudo mount /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 /mnt/tc -o umask=000
```

----------

